# Wingshooter Blanks



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The esteemed Mr. Henrie was kind enough to make me some unfinished cattys. This will make burning much easier. Then I'll finish them.

One Recurve, one Longbow...and another I'm not sure about. It was a nice surprise, though. The flanges on the forks are very comfortable. They're all comfortable...but the recurve melted into my hand like butter.

Getting started on them tonight.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's awesome! I Skaggs wanted some of his work.

Florida Forks @ etsy


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

There is just something about that shape!... Awesome looking blanks.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Some of Rogers classics.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's another vantage point for reference.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Are these fade from boards?

Florida Forks


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes. Oak for the two lighter ones. I'm not sure about the darker one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Great stuff from an awesome maker.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow! Great stuff from an awesome maker.


Yeah...there's something about the Wingshooter "Hunter" line that I just like. For me personally, I have yet to use anything more accurate. From 15 yards, I'm hitting cans essentially every time. Can't wait to shoot these...but I'll hold off until they're finished.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The blanks alone take a lot of work...a slingshot with heavy deep ergo is the most time consuming of all types. I was partially enspired for my ergos by Wingshooter's designs and others so kindly posted on Slingshot Forum dot com!


----------

